# Sattel dreht sich, Stütze ist Fest



## MichelBrunner (8. Februar 2021)

Moin, seit der letzten Ausfahrt lässt sich der Sattel bewegen, die Stütze ist aber Fest.

Defekt oder einfach nur eine gelöste Verbindung? 

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## bastl-axel (8. Februar 2021)

Und ich mich über mehr Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (8. Februar 2021)

MichelBrunner schrieb:


> die Stütze ist aber Fest.



Bücken
Kucken
Festschrauben


----------



## MichelBrunner (8. Februar 2021)

Dann werde ich das mal Checken


----------



## Deleted 124581 (8. Februar 2021)

Ich fall vom Glauben ab.....


----------



## saturno (8. Februar 2021)

auf das ergebnis darf man schon mal gespannt sein...................


----------



## MichelBrunner (8. Februar 2021)

Keine Ahnung warum du vom glauben abfällst aber egal 

Die Beschreibung ist anscheinend wirklich etwas Fehlerhaft, der Sattel lässt sich auf der Sattelstütze rotierend mit der Hand bewegen. Der Sattel ist natürlich an der Sattelaufnahme fest.

Habe das Rad nach der letzten Tour einfach nur abgestellt und wollte hier einfach ein paar Infos da ich gerade Zeit hatte.

Aus der Anleitung geht leider nichts hervor das auf ein solches Problem eingeht.






Um diese Achse dreht sich der Sattel.


----------



## saturno (8. Februar 2021)

MichelBrunner schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum du vom glauben abfällst aber egal
> 
> Die Beschreibung ist anscheinend wirklich etwas Fehlerhaft, der Sattel lässt sich auf der Sattelstütze rotierend mit der Hand bewegen. Der Sattel ist natürlich an der Sattelaufnahme fest.
> 
> ...


dann mail an bikeyoke:       [email protected].       da kannste nix selber reparieren. da hat sich die verbindung gelöst, warum auch immer.


----------



## MichelBrunner (8. Februar 2021)

Hab mir das ganze eben mal angeschaut, als ich zuhause rein bin und habe da nix zum anziehen gefunden.

Also läuft es wie @saturno sagt wohl auf nen Defekt hin.

Danke!


----------



## saturno (8. Februar 2021)

kannst aber auch mal versuchen den sackmann hier im forum anzuschreiben


----------



## MichelBrunner (8. Februar 2021)

Habe bereits Kontakt mit den Jungs von BikeYoke bzw. mit Sacki also mit Sackmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (8. Februar 2021)

MichelBrunner schrieb:


> Hab mir das ganze eben mal angeschaut, als ich zuhause rein bin und habe da nix zum anziehen gefunden.
> 
> Also läuft es wie @saturno sagt wohl auf nen Defekt hin.
> 
> Danke!


Der Kopf ist von oben mit dem Tauchrohr verklebt und verschraubt. Bei dir hat sich vermutlich diese Verbindung gelöst.

Siehe auch:









						BikeYoke Revive 2.0 Vario-Sattelstütze im Test: Lang, haltbar, ziemlich gut
					

Wir haben die BikeYoke Revive 2.0 Vario-Sattelstütze über viele Monate unterm Sattel gehabt – hier ist unser Dauertest!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## stoked77 (2. April 2021)

MichelBrunner schrieb:


> Hab mir das ganze eben mal angeschaut, als ich zuhause rein bin und habe da nix zum anziehen gefunden.
> 
> Also läuft es wie @saturno sagt wohl auf nen Defekt hin.
> 
> Danke!


Hi Michel

ich war Heute mit meiner Frau unterwegs und als wir zuhause ankamen hatte sie genau das gleiche Problem. Hast du schussendlich eine Lösung finden können oder braucht es eine neue Stütze?

Danke für deine Tipps.


Marc


----------



## MichelBrunner (6. April 2021)

Lemon Shox hat dies Repariert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. April 2021)

MichelBrunner schrieb:


> Lemon Shox hat dies Repariert.


Und gleich auf die 2.0 umgebaut?


----------



## MichelBrunner (7. April 2021)

Nope geht anscheinend nicht


----------



## Sackmann (26. April 2021)

MichelBrunner schrieb:


> Nope geht anscheinend nicht


Hattest du denn überhaupt eine REVIVE oder war es eine DIVINE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (27. April 2021)

Also, um hier mal kurz ein wenig Ordnung rein zu bringen:
@MichelBrunner hatte keine REVIVE, wie es oben angedeutet war, sondern eine DIVINE, von welcher es natürlich keine "2.0" gibt.
Das ganze hatte ich jetzt nach über zwei Monaten nicht mehr im Kopf, aber er hat es mir erklärt und auch bei Lemonshox wurde ein entsprechender Fall Anfang März dokumentiert.
Ich möchte nur darum bitten, hier klar zu schreiben, worum es geht, um welches Produkte es sich handelt, was das Problem ist, usw.
Denn ansosnten stehen Sachen im Raum, die so einfach nicht stimmen, wie z.B. die scheinbare Aussage von Lemonshox, dass man nicht auf 2.0 umbauen könne.
Das stimmt so nämlich nicht, wird aber u.U. so aufgeschnappt und weitergetragen.


----------



## Horzt (7. August 2021)

Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem. Heute hat sich die Verbindung meiner Divine 185 mm an der selben Stelle gelöst, wie beim TE.

Gibt es Seitens Bikeyoke eine dauerhafte Lösung für dieses Problem (Stichwort Formschluss), oder wird nur geklebt?


----------



## Sackmann (9. August 2021)

Wird nach wie vor verschraubt und geklebt. Das Verschrauben und Verkleben *ist* in der Regel auch eine dauerhafte Lösung. Wenn bei sicher weniger als 1 von 1000 Stützen der Kleber bricht, dann ist das ärgerlich, aber es kann leider passieren. Die Umstände können vielfältig sein. Es kann ein Montagefehler sein, es kann ein Fehler der Kleberzusammensetzung sein, es kann sich aber auch durch einen Sturz oder durch zu viel Drehmomenteinwirkung auf den Sattel lösen.


----------



## Horzt (9. August 2021)

Hallo Sackmann, einen Sturz kann ich ausschließen und das mit dem Drehmoment nicht beurteilen.
Ich habe mich mal an euren Service gewandt. 

Besteht denn der "aufpreispflichtige Wechsel" auf eine Revive (2.0) Stütze? Ich bin leider im kommenden März aus der Garantie raus und habe nicht viel Hoffnung, dass diese Verbindung dauerhafte Freude mit sich bringt.

Wie du schon sagst, kann es sicherlich eine Art "Montagsmodell" sein, aber mein Vertrauen ist etwas geschmälert, zumal der verdrehte Sattel am Samstag in Klinovec einige schmerzhafte Stellen in der Sitzfleischregion hinterlassen hat


----------



## Sackmann (10. August 2021)

Die Möglichkeit eines aufpreispflichtigen Wechsels auf 'ne REVIVE besteht nicht. Bis auf wenige gleiche Teile, sind das komplett andere Stützen. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich dir das Vertrauen zurückgeben kann. Was ich dir aber sagen kann ist, dass dutzende von tausenden Stützen unterwegs sind, bei denen diese Verbindung absolut keine Probleme macht, so wie es auch sein soll und gedacht ist. Dass sich da wieder was bei dir löst, wäre echt sehr blöder Zufall. Garantieren kann ich es nicht, aber es ist wirklich höchst unwahrschienlich.
Es sind mittlerweile sicherlich mehr als 60.000 Stützen DIVINE und REVIVE "1.0" unterwegs und gelöste Köpfe haben wir zahlenmäßig bisher gerade so im nicht mehr zweistelligen Bereich reparieren müssen.


----------



## Horzt (10. August 2021)

Es hätte ja sein können, dass Lemonshox eine "überholte" Revive Stütze auf Lager hat, mir diese für einen Aufpreis überlässt und dafür die Devine behält und "refurbished".

Dann lasse ich mich einfach überraschen und hoffe auf keinen wiederholten Defekt.


----------



## Sackmann (10. August 2021)

Dass musst du dann halt mit Lemonshox klären. Das hat ja mit uns dann nichts mehr nichts zu tun, ist aber im Bereich des Möglichen.


----------

